# Value of large goldfish?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A friend has 3 large (at least 8 or 9 inch) comet goldfish that have outgrown her half barrel pond. The fish are active and healthy. What is a reasonable price for her to ask?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

This is just my 2 cents worth but the value of large comets is kind of like the value of large common plecos. 

I wouldn't pay for them because I can get a little one for a couple of $ and grow them out. Bigger one's are just bigger racoon bait


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know, I think there is value in not having to wait for them to grow? It's not going to be discus-prices but still worth something.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would say the value is in the eye of the buyer.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would have to agree with Joseph there. I was trying give away a 12" comet and no taker. In the pond it went. A racoon daddy took his family for a very nice dinner the same night.

Posted last Saturday 2 all white comets (which I got for free) along with 3 shybunkins - all 6" to 8". All for $20. One enquiry and ask to meet in Vancouver 

I just gave them all free to a very nice lady who live in Port Moody but work near Dunbar and 41st


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I offer to help people take down ponds and tanks for the: livestock/plants/equipment.

Last year I took down a large pond and a medium sized one.

In both cases I ended up with a number of large comets.
I have them in my pond now.

Most of the time people offer the larger fish for free or very reasonable cost.


----------

